# Translation help, please



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey guys... Can any one of you please translate this?

Groß, maskulin, auffallend trocken und fest mit guter Ober- und Unterlinie. Sehr gute Gesamtwinkel, gerade Front, korrekte Schrittfolge und weit ausgreifende Gänge. Sicheres Wesen, TSB ausgeprägt; läßt ab. V. Sehr harmonisch aufgebauter Rüde.

Its German from pedigreedatabase.com. Its info on my puppy's sire but i cant understand any of it. Would really appreciate the help 
AD


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Big, masculine, strikingly 'dry?' and firm with good upper and lower line. Very good overall angles, straight front, correct "step sequence?" and widely reaching movement. Self confindent personality, TSB?(I don't know what it stands for) pronounced, very well proportioned (structured) male.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey thanks alot Rebel....hmm... sounds pretty promising. He is the sire to my recently born boy...
Thanks again


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

What do u think about all that coz im still new to this... I mean "dry bone" seems to suggest he wouldnt make good soup... 
Thanks yet again


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Quoting someone else here...

*Dry and firm* The tendons and ligaments inside the body hold the bones together, they define how much flexibility anything can have, if they are loose, the the chances for the bones to rub together and become arthritic is higher, wet is another term for "loose", dry is another term for "firm".  Firm, tight tendons and ligaments are also stronger, gives the dog better jumping, running and trotting capabilities...like the difference between a rubber band that is pulled on, and a rubber band that is slack. 

_Then also, I've personally heard a slight different definition from a German native, who stated that "dry" refers to the firmness of the skin over the muscle (no looseness, wrinkles or excess folds, which is considered "wet")._


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

TSB stands for Trieb,Selbstsicherheit, Belastung 
drive, self assurance?, force?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Large masculine, dry and firm with good topline and undercarriage. Very well put together, straight front, correct placement of footfalls, expansive gait. Secure behavior/character, drives pronounced, does release. Very harmonicly-built male.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Large masculine, dry and firm with good topline and undercarriage. Very well put together, straight front, correct placement of footfalls, expansive gait. Secure behavior/character, protection-work drives pronounced, does release. Very harmonicly-built male.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey thanks a bunch everyone... I must say the translation work seems on from where im sitting. 

This guy has fathered my new born pup and, from what i gather from you guys, seems to be pretty solid on temperament "Secure behavior/character" (could be something else entirely??)... Am i right? If i am, how much of these traits do you think are inherited with any certainity? The mother plays into the equation too i know but i dont have any such evaluation on her? 

Thanks DarylEhret for the Dry wet explanation there....
Thanks again the rest of you...


----------

